# Waiting. Fern's babies



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

3 months today. First time she had 3 second time 2. What do y'all think? She's large and in charge.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Im betting two. Twin boys. Happy early kidding!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ll say triplets!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Twins!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Pretty girl! I'm guessing triplets as well - two girls and a boy.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> 3 months today. First time she had 3 second time 2. What do y'all think? She's large and in charge.
> View attachment 215629
> View attachment 215630


Shes your purebred Nubian isn't she?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Shes your purebred Nubian isn't she?


Yes


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Im betting two. Twin boys. Happy early kidding!


I'm hoping for at least 1 girl


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She bred to a mini Nubian.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

I'll say 3 girls.  

What genders has she had in the past?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> I'm hoping for at least 1 girl


That would be good! Maybe even two girls!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> I'll say 3 girls.
> 
> What genders has she had in the past?


Triplets was 2 girls 1 boy. Twins was one of each


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

double j said:


> 3 months today. First time she had 3 second time 2. What do y'all think? She's large and in charge.
> View attachment 215629
> View attachment 215630


We should all take bets! I don't know what we could bet though, we can't bet money or work on a forum. I'll bet 2 twin boys


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> We should all take bets! I don't know what we could bet though, we can't bet money or work on a forum. I'll bet 2 twin boys


Lol. I hope your bet is wrong, I need a girl from her.


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Triplets 2 girls and 1 boy


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Twins! Two big girls.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> We should all take bets! I don't know what we could bet though, we can't bet money or work on a forum. I'll bet 2 twin boys


Im with you on two boys lol


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I'd say twin girls!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like possible twins.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Wait, when are they due?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Wait, when are they due?


I don't know her exact due date, but she is due in a little less than two months.....first post said she was three months along. 😉


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

I’m going with triplets, 2 boys and a girl


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Wait, when are they due?


January 19


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> January 19


Hey shes due almost same time as Sparrow!!!😍😍😍 We can send each other baby goat pics LOL😂


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Hey shes due almost same time as Sparrow!!! We can send each other baby goat pics LOL


Sure can.  Can't wait


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Sure can.  Can't wait


Me neither! Will this be your first kidding?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Me neither! Will this be your first kidding?


Yes
2 more due in March


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Yes
> 2 more due in March


Ohh exciting huh??!!!😁


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohh exciting huh??!!!


Yes, when I got my first goat I only wanted 2 a boy and a girl, but then 2 turned into 5 and counting lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Yes, when I got my first goat I only wanted 2 a boy and a girl, but then 2 turned into 5 and counting lol


Oh I see! I know you have the purebred doe, then the mini buck and the two Nubian Boers. Who's the 5th?

We have 21.....and counting lol..


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh I see! I know you have the purebred doe, then the mini buck and the two Nubian Boers. Who's the 5th?
> 
> We have 21.....and counting lol..


I have a Nigerian buckling


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> I have a Nigerian buckling
> View attachment 216242


Aww hes so purdy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

New pictures 51 more days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She is so over it


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh so over it. When is shebdue?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Oh so over it. When is shebdue?


January 19


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ooooh.. 5 weeks or is that 6?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Ooooh.. 5 weeks or is that 6?


6 more


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Bless her heart. She sure is carrying a wide load. I hope everything goes well and the kids are healthy and bouncy!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Bless her heart. She sure is carrying a wide load. I hope everything goes well and the kids are healthy and bouncy!


Thanks, I feel bad for her she can't run anymore, just walks like a penguin.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I have noticed that big mama Fern is wanting more and more to eat. 39 more days to go!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww bless her!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She's bagging up


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww poor mama! I have one due Jan 22 and she just filled a bit more today...she started like 3 weeks ago. 

I say your girl has trips!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Awww poor mama! I have one due Jan 22 and she just filled a bit more today...she started like 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I say your girl has trips!


Her bag wasn't that big yesterday, it's like it happen over night lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lazy day


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

_updates?_


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> _updates?_


She's doing good, just lays around most of the day eating hay.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> She's doing good, just lays around most of the day eating hay.
> View attachment 218320


Sounds just like Sparrow LOL


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with her kidding.
I think taking her for a small walk once a day would be beneficial for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck with her kidding.
> I think taking her for a small walk once a day would be beneficial for her.


I've been letting here out in my yard every chance I get, just to get her up and moving. The last few days she's been more active. Just a little slower then usual lol.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I love her rich, deep color😍 I would say she has twins for sure maybe even triplets, but however many she give you I hope you get at least one doeling🤞🤞


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Well we have moved to the barn, not for labor tho. We have a artic front coming in the morning. We are going from 80 degree weather to the 20s


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tomorrow is supposed to be 78 but tomorrow night is supposed to be 20 so Ill have to do the same.......


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Tomorrow is supposed to be 78 but tomorrow night is supposed to be 20 so Ill have to do the same.......


What state do you live in? I'm in North Louisiana


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> What state do you live in? I'm in North Louisiana


I live in Northwest GA😁. Tomorrow we are supposed to get 1 inch of snow 🙃🙃


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Currently waiting for this mama, we were told due date is any day between Dec 26-Jan 6. She's swelling but still has her ligaments. She's a first time kidder so I'm excited to see how many she is carrying!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She has dropped! 17 days to go


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

double j said:


> She has dropped! 17 days to go
> View attachment 218840
> View attachment 218841


I'm so ready to see what she has in there


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking Good! 🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So exciting!!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Is this her mucus plug?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A long amber clear tube like discharge indicates she is really close.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> A long amber clear tube like discharge indicates she is really close.


Omg I know she's not due till the 19th. If she has them now will they be ok? 16 days early


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She's lip curling and yawning, still feel ligs but they are going.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

double j said:


> Omg I know she's not due till the 19th. If she has them now will they be ok? 16 days early


How many days is the 19th? 145 or 150?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> How many days is the 19th? 145 or 150?


150. She had a little goo this morning, ligs are still there and she's acting fine so I'm guessing she's going to hang on to them for a little longer.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She got a new broom today. Now she's like what babies lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That the spot, Aww.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

double j said:


> She got a new broom today. Now she's like what babies lol.
> View attachment 219032


am brrom on the wall.... i think i just got a new idea for my goats! thanks for sharing and she looks beautiful, waiting the quadruplets


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

That is a great idea  I may have to do that as well!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

All my goats love their broom and it keep them from rubbing on the fence as much.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

12 more days till 150. Time is going by so slow ligs are hanging in there


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So close!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> So close!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Still hanging in there. No goo this morning. Ligs still there. I could feel baby moving a lot this morning. We are getting closer.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

♥


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She's laying around more today. Moaning and grinding her teeth.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Poor thing


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

awwweee poor babyyyyy how many days does she have to go?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> awwweee poor babyyyyy how many days does she have to go?


10


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting so close!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hang in there big mama!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ooo doggie she looks ready to pop! 🎉🐐


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I feel so bad for, she is miserable. Just a little longer Fern, we are in the home stretch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The count down begins.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe! Sweet girl! Your almost there!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She's nesting. Kidding kit is ready to go and hubby is informed on what to do if I'm at work when it happens.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I think she will go a few more days, but my husband thinks today is the day. We will see.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck! Hope for a smooth kidding!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Today's pic


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

double j said:


> Today's pic
> View attachment 219558


Wow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

10 days before the due date (if you have the absolute due date) isn't quite the go zone yet. But we are gettin close!!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> 10 days before the due date (if you have the absolute due date) isn't quite the go zone yet. But we are gettin close!!


I have to go back to work tomorrow and I need my husband ready for when it does happen, it may take 10 days to get him there lol.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Today's pic. 
All weekend she was miserable and laying around, but now she's fine and happy as can be just eating. Ligs are very soft, but still there.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Just watched the weather. We have a cold front coming in this weekend with freezing rain for Saturday and Sundays. So if she goes before next Wednesday,(her due date) I bet it will be then


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be, does timing can be at the worse times. 
But let’s hope she kids when you can watch her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Every day closer to that Due date, really helps! She looks really good. Sorry, been m.i.a. I hope Im caught up.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

6 more days til due date!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww shes so pretty! Not excited are you?🥰😍🤩


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Omg so close!


----------



## meganmts (Mar 22, 2017)

Twin girls!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awwww shes so pretty! Not excited are you?


Soooo excited! Lol
Baby or babies are moving a lot, feels like "they" are trying to get out of there.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Trying to brake out of jail, but mama is not letting them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

We are still cooking. Just waiting here 
I really want to see what's in there but I know they will come when they are ready.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She looks so good! So close, how exciting...I’m saying trips a buck and two does. 🤞


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Still no babies

Cold weather is here, ice and snow coming in tonight 
Now I have to go move two girls up closer to the house and move my two smelly boys in the barn


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She has laid down. She will only get up to eat for a few minutes then she's back down. She is moaning a lot. I still feel ligs. One side is harder to find then the other. And she has this look on her face .


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Poor mama!! She's huge!!! I'm gonna go ahead and say triplets cuz why not 🤣 two girls and a boy.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

She looks very uncomfortable. I hope she pops out those cuties soon, for her sake!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww bless her heart. Shes working on them. Good luck kidding!💝


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

She’s so shiny and healthy-looking! Hope kidding goes smoothly and you get at least one girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding on that doeling.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone. She knows she's my favorite of them all. And she let's all the others know it too lol. I moved my other 2 girls in the stall next to her so she won't be alone, she's the queen but she likes having them close by I think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She is so uncomfortable and talking to her babies. Ligs still there


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

So close! Hang in there Fern, it'll all be over soon enough!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Well I'm starting to think this ol girl will be the death of me. Today is 149 and now she is showing no signs of kidding. She's up acting like everything is ok. She went from nesting, Star gazing, and laying around moaning and groaning to nothing today. She up walking around with the other girls today's (she has won't nothing to do with them the last few days) Could I be wrong on her due date? I know she could go 150-160 but I'm going crazy over here waiting on her. And losing sleep checking on her. Her ligs even feel harder today 
She was put in with the buck on Aug 20 I seen the deed on the 22nd, she was left in with him til September 22.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

This won’t be what you want to hear... but last year I left Suki and her sister in with our buck for a couple of months, just in case. And Suki kidded over a full month later than I expected! I guess the breeding I saw didn’t take and they tried again later, lol. Which, to be fair, is why I left them together. But man it made it hard to know when to be prepared.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I don’t think it’s gonna be like that for you though. Not with that big udder and the way she’s been acting! Maybe just a few more days?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> I don’t think it’s gonna be like that for you though. Not with that big udder and the way she’s been acting! Maybe just a few more days?


I hope not. I'm thinking maybe a 5 day heat and I'm just a little off or she just likes to cook them a little longer.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

double j said:


> I hope not. I'm thinking maybe a 5 day heat and I'm just a little off or she just likes to cook them a little longer.


The overcooked ones are always the best!

Wishing you luck on the kidding


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

12:30am walking and pacing.

3:00am pushing head against me and wall. Very uncomfortable.

5:00am started stretching and rocking, ligaments gone!

BABIES COMING SOON!!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! I hope all goes smoothly


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yippee! Wishing you both an easy delivery!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She had triplets. 2 girls 1 boy.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

congrats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!
They are cute! 🥰 😻 😍


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

AHHH OH MY GOSH THEY ARE ADORABLE!!!! And you got two girls!!!!!! Yayyyy!!!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! They are darling! 🥳😍


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Pretty girl! I'm guessing triplets as well - two girls and a boy.


I guess I guessed right lol! 😄


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They are adorable 😍


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Is that one a roan?! They look amazing! Congratulations!!! 🤩


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! Yay! They’re so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Is that one a roan?! They look amazing! Congratulations!!!


Yes, that's the last one it's a girl.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone! My hands are full now, im have to put them on her because her bag is so full and close to the ground they can't find it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are adorable, keep up the good work. 👍


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Congratulations! They are cuties 🥰


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

More pics coming soon. I'm having to tie mama up and put them on her for now 
One teat is bigger then the other and she hates it when I put the kids on it. Milk is coming from it so I milked it out a little because she lopsided


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Adorable! Congrats. You might wanna milk mom out and bottle feed the kids the milk to ensure everyone gets their milk.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Adorable! Congrats. You might wanna milk mom out and bottle feed the kids the milk to ensure everyone gets their milk.


I really want her to keep them, I did milk her out some and have gave it to them when she just doesn't want them sucking.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I think it finally clicked with her that she's a mama. I have been put the babies on her every 4 hour and I finally went out there and they all had full belly's and one was sucking. Yay!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yayyy! I’m so happy for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> I really want her to keep them, I did milk her out some and have gave it to them when she just doesn't want them sucking.


She can keep them and you still can milk some and give it Via bottle. To be safe and make sure they all get the first milk.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> She can keep them and you still can milk some and give it Via bottle. To be safe and make sure they all get the first milk.


I am milking her out on 1 side because the babies are now sucking off of the other side. The one side they aren't sucking from is bigger and close to the ground. I am offering bottle's just to be sure they are getting enough. She has finally started to clean them so now I don't have to. Shye coming around one day at a time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The big side, if you milk her down some can a kid get it’s mouth around the teat or is it too big? If not, milk some outthem pick a kid , the same kid each
time and teach that side.

If it is way too big for the kids, then milking her as needed will be the answer.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yay!! Congratulations. They’re so cute!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> The big side, if you milk her down some can a kid get it’s mouth around the teat or is it too big? If not, milk some outthem pick a kid , the same kid each
> time and teach that side.
> 
> If it is way too big for the kids, then milking her as needed will be the answer.


They can get their mouth on it. It's just so big and low to the ground that they can't find it. I can hold it up for them and they do fine with it. She really doesn't like it when they suck the big one tho. I will post pictures when I go back out to milk her. Babies are doing great tho, healthy happy and bouncing 

I need a boy name if y'all have any ideas, I don't think I will be keeping him, but I would like him to have a name for now. I named the girls ivy and sage. This is the boy


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

How about Sorrel? It fits your plant theme, plus he’s a reddish color and a sorrel horse is reddish brown. ☺


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Rowan is also a plant, and apparently as a name it means “little red-haired one.”


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Names for Fern's buckling:

Oakley
Basil
Ash (tree)
Hickory
Bonsai
Cosmo
Cedar
Forrest

I love the girls' names!!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Ooo cosmo is cute @Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

They are so precious!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

2 of them looks like maybe something poked them in the eye. The eye is watering and red with a glassy look. What should I do?
I have some terramycin.






















One pic posted 2 times


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

It's not the best picture but it's hard to keep her head still. You can see the red spot on the top of the eye


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I hope they’re okay. I can’t really see it.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> I hope they’re okay. I can’t really see it.


I know the picture is bad. I'm going to try to get a better picture.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Going to call the vet in the morning, I'm worried it may be Entropion.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

double j said:


> Going to call the vet in the morning, I'm worried it may be Entropion.


That could be it.


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

is it swollen shut? or just closed in the picture? 
is there hay or something stuck in it?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> is it swollen shut? or just closed in the picture?
> is there hay or something stuck in it?


He can open it. He just keeps it closed most of the time. One of the other girls has it to. They do have hay, but I didn't see anything in the eye.
They eye isn't closed in the picture it's just not open all the way.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I did put terramycin in his and the other ones eye for now.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Poor baby. Let us know what the vet says?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Can a 3 day old get pink eye? With 2 of them having it pink eye crossed my mind too


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

double j said:


> He can open it. He just keeps it closed most of the time. One of the other girls has it to. They do have hay, but I didn't see anything in the eye.
> They eye isn't closed in the picture it's just not open all the way.


Aw okay. Poor babies 😣 hopefully the vet can help!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Most likely Entropion.

Have you opened the eye to see if the eyelashes are turned in and rubbing on the eye?

Beautiful babies.

I would still get a kid to nurse on the bigger side.
When the kid gets older, the kid should be able to find and nurse better.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Most likely Entropion.
> 
> Have you opened the eye to see if the eyelashes are turned in and rubbing on the eye?
> 
> ...


I'm have been putting her on the stand and putting the babies on the big side. They are making it smaller so now they can find it better.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Spoke to my vet, she said to keep treating the eyes till Wednesday, if not any better by then, I will take them in.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

You mentioned entropian? Is that where the eyelashes are turned inward? We had one like that, his eye was watering and I thought he had pink eye or something but when we took to vet his eyelashes were rubbing against his eye every time he blinked so he mostly kept it half closed. The vet put stitches to open his eye more (put stitches on the upper eyelid) and it worked great, when the stitches came out he was normal.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

tiffin said:


> You mentioned entropian? Is that where the eyelashes are turned inward? We had one like that, his eye was watering and I thought he had pink eye or something but when we took to vet his eyelashes were rubbing against his eye every time he blinked so he mostly kept it half closed. The vet put stitches to open his eye more (put stitches on the upper eyelid) and it worked great, when the stitches came out he was normal.


Yes, I think that may be the problem they are having. My vet said keep treating to keep the eye lubricated. If they still look like that Wednesday she will stitch them or give them a shot of penicillin in the eyelid.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Yikes! Just imagining a shot in the eyelid makes me mega cringe. Poor kids!

How are they doing today?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> Yikes! Just imagining a shot in the eyelid makes me mega cringe. Poor kids!
> 
> How are they doing today?


They are doing ok. Im taking them in today to get their eyes fixed. Will update after we see the vet.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

They do have entropion eyelids. It's the left eye on both. Vet said it's the worse case she has ever seen. She did put a sitch in the eyelid, but said they needs surgery. Today's visit alone was almost $200.00 and the surgery is amount $300.00 a piece. I wasn't planning on keeping them all but I would never get my money back for them. I'm going to try to clip the eyelid myself with surgical clips. Please say a prayer for me  I will not be selling them and fern will most likely not be breed again because it's genetic


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh no! I’m so sorry! I’ll be praying all goes well…..


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

double j said:


> She had triplets. 2 girls 1 boy.
> View attachment 220386
> View attachment 220387
> View attachment 220388


Congratulations, Fern!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh no, I’m sorry. I hope the clipping goes well.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. I wish you the best outcome possible. 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Why wouldn’t the stitch help?

Can you take a close clear picture of the eyelid? So we can see just how bad it is?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Why wouldn’t the stitch help?
> 
> Can you take a close clear picture of the eyelid? So we can see just how bad it is?


Im not sure why she thinks the stitch won't work. She said the lid rolled back under even with the stitches. But I have been putting drops in the eyes and I can see the eyelashes now. She told me the eyelashes had been rubbed off but I know I'm seeing them. 

I will take a picture when I put more drops in the eyes.

I think the stitches will work because they are now holding their eyes open and they already look better. 
(It's their top eyelid)

I live in a small town and I'm not sure if she has really worked on many goats, but she's the only one around here that would see them. She acted like it was the end of the world, but the more I have read, I see it's common and easy to fix if caught early. And it doesn't take long to fix as long as the lashes are out of the eye.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I think you are on the road to recovery…. Keep us updated. I’ve never heard of any other surgical procedures needed for entropin…


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> I think you are on the road to recovery…. Keep us updated. I’ve never heard of any other surgical procedures needed for entropin…


She wanted to cut part of the eyelid off and then stitch it closed to pull the lid up.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would just keep up the eye medication 3x a day and keep rolling the eyelids out, let us know how it’s going


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Best pictures I could get. They are little wiggle worms.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with them. I hope they won’t need surgery.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look good, with time, we will see if it corrects itself.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Everyone is doing great


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to see.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

double j said:


> Everyone is doing great
> View attachment 221421


I missed all the posts about that stuff wasn't going so well earlier, but just read it all. Good to hear it's better!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Baby boy has a name now. I was going to sell him to a friend but my husband wants to keep him...so he is Oakley


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Here he is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good name, so cute.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

We had a scare yesterday. The temperature was below freezing yesterday morning, I had to work so when I checked on babies they was still asleep. Well when I got home at 5pm. Sage was in the same spot they had slept at. I got her up and in the house. Her temp was 95.5. it took 2 and a half hours to get her temp back up. She is doing good now. She stayed in the house last night in my bed lol. She was very happy to see her mama this morning tho.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is ok. Watch her closely.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, that is a terrifying thing to go through.
Glad she is stable.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Glad she is ok. Watch her closely.


Oh I am.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh no, that is a terrifying thing to go through.
> Glad she is stable.


I just don't understand stand what happen. She's has been in temps a lot lower then that and has done fine. All I can figure is she wasn't close enough to the rest of them and mom and just got cold. She's running, eating and playing like nothing happened now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Right, they dont have body fat yo create warmth. Once they get chilled, they cant rewarm themselves. Thats why they stand in the sunshine. I have to leave heat lamps on, for any night going to freezing or below. Moms will stay in the cooler zone, but babies lay under the heat lamp. Otherwise they get cold.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Sage came back in the house last night, she's doing ok but Fern isn't wanting to feed her now. I have been letting her stay with them for part of the day and then she comes in to eat and play with the dogs. I don't think Fern is making enough milk to keep up with them all. The boy is a lot bigger then the girls, so I may try taking him away for a little bit in the mornings to see if sage can eat from mama.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. You may end up needing to pull one and bottle feed.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

She loves her little heater


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

I lost my little Sage Saturday afternoon. She was doing good and I thought everything was ok til Saturday morning when I could tell she didn't feel good because she didn't want to get out of my bed. Well I took her back out to her mama anyway because I had to go to work. I came home at 12 and checked on her she was ok but not herself. Well when I got home at 5:30 she was gone. She will be missed and my house just doesn't feel right with out her running around. RIP my little Sage.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww I’m so sorry


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I understand you pain. Im so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers your heart will heal in knowing she is in a better place. 😪


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh, I’m so sorry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m so sorry you lost your sweet Sage. 😔


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks everyone. This is my first goat loss and I never thought it would hurt this much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Crazy weather. 80 yesterday and snow today. My babies are ready.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

